# Our first night in Motherease Bedwetter pants- a disaster



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I am hoping, hoping, that maybe they just need another time or two through the washer and drier to become more absorbant. I washed them twice, dried them once. Both kids were absolutely soaked to the skin (and the sheets too, even the lambskins they sleep on were all wet!) by only halfway through the night







: Dh ended up putting disposables on them to finish the night off. We'll be trying again tonight. I do have some microterry inserts for pocket diapers that I could stick in these to make them more absorbant but they are already pretty bulky as it is. Any ideas? Does anyone think they really just need a few more washes and runs through the drier?


----------



## mom22lilguys (May 13, 2004)

I don't have any myself, but I would try to wash and dry them a few more times. I had some ME Sandys and from what I remember they took about 6 washes to reach full absorbancy.

You might also want to check to make sure the outer pul rolls in around the legs when you put them on. I have been thinking about trying them for my DS (if I can find them small enough) I will watch this thread to see what happens


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

Well that gives me hope







I'll report back, but it might take me awhile to do six washes!


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a pair that I put on my 6 year old for night and they work great no leaks but I bought mine used a year ago I would wash them a few times and see what happens.


----------

